# 9 month old wont eat anything...?



## terriblecanyons (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, Mozart has recently, over the past week, gradually stopped eating. We thought maybe he was bored with his kibble (blue buffalo large breed puppy) so we tried him on canidae. He won't touch it. We've tried him on rice and cottage cheese; he ate it for maybe one meal and then decided he won't touch it. We tried adding beef broth to his kibble; again, maybe he ate it for one meal and then stopped. Gravy, more broth, canned food, tuna juice, butter, cheese, you name it - all the same story. He won't touch it. Now we're on to boiled hamburger and chicken, it seems as though he will eat it although not very much and I fear this will yield the same result as every other avenue we've tried. 
Any suggestions? He will be taken to a vet if today he does not eat his hamburger. Does anyone have any idea what's wrong with him? If he's just being picky? If he might have a condition?

One thing I've noticed, don't know if it's correlated... He is going through his third bout of growing pains in his back legs. On the first two bouts this eating problem only went on for maybe two or three days. This is going on a week now...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't even bother trying to guess yet, rule out medical first. When my oldest was the only dog, I bought maybe 2 bags of food a year. She maintained her weight, she was healthy, she just wasn't an eater. She has weighed the same for 7 years.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you say "He is going through his third bout of growing pains in his back legs. On the first two bouts this eating problem only went on for maybe two or three days. This is going on a week now... "

xxx if by this you are saying he has pano , he may be totally out of sorts . Pick whatever food you want him to have . Give him access and opportunity to take it as he wants . No hovering over , no pressure.
No switching around to encourage him to eat because then you will create a picky eater .

Make sure the food is good - (no recalls) . 

Water .


----------



## terriblecanyons (Jul 18, 2012)

We've had the dry food out for about two days now, after putting it back in the bag at night. He still won't touch it. And yes it's pano. :/ he ate some hamburger about 20 mins ago, although very reluctantly and he wanted me to hand feed it to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

